# Vorschau auf PCGH 04/2011: Crysis-2-Booklet, herausnehmbarer Cebit-Guide plus Tomb Raider: Anniversary



## PCGH-Redaktion (25. Februar 2011)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Vorschau auf PCGH 04/2011: Crysis-2-Booklet, herausnehmbarer Cebit-Guide plus Tomb Raider: Anniversary gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Vorschau auf PCGH 04/2011: Crysis-2-Booklet, herausnehmbarer Cebit-Guide plus Tomb Raider: Anniversary


----------



## BikeRider (25. Februar 2011)

Ich freue mich schon auf die DVD-Version.
Wird wieder beim ausgiebigen Shopping gekauft und im Caffee das erste mal gelesen.


----------



## Progs-ID (26. Februar 2011)

Freue mich auch schon auf das Heft. Wird am Mittwoch im Hannover gekauft, wenn alles glatt läuft.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (26. Februar 2011)

Dann bist du sicher Mi/Do bei der Show zu finden?


----------



## vAro (27. Februar 2011)

Halte die aktuelle Ausgabe in den Händen. Ist es beabsichtigt, dass in der Titelblattwerbung für die PS3 Version von Crysis 2 geworben wird?! ^^


----------



## Mosed (27. Februar 2011)

vAro schrieb:


> Halte die aktuelle Ausgabe in den Händen. Ist es beabsichtigt, dass in der Titelblattwerbung für die PS3 Version von Crysis 2 geworben wird?! ^^


 
jetzt wo du es schreibst... das hat mein addblocker beim ersten Anschauen ausgeblendet.


----------



## Lotz24 (27. Februar 2011)

Ich finde die Zeitschrift wirllich blöd zu halten durch das doppelte Cover. Auch fühle ich mich als Magazinleser irgendwie verarscht, dass das Booklet und der Messeführer der DvD-Version vorbehalten wird, mit der Begründung das terminbedingt nicht mehr genug Zeit war. Wieso war dann genug Zeit, das ins Editorial zu schreiben?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (27. Februar 2011)

Das Editorial gehört zum neuesten Heftteil, wird also ganz am Ende zur Druckerei geschickt. Diverse andere Dinge müssen aber schon deutlich früher fertig sein.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Marc (27. Februar 2011)

Weil das Editorial Teil des letzten Produkts ist.

*EDIT*
Too late


----------



## BikeRider (27. Februar 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Weil das Editorial Teil des letzten Produkts ist.
> 
> *EDIT*
> Too late


 Egal

Ich will das Heft.
Noch drei Tage, dann wird es gekauft.


----------



## Lotz24 (27. Februar 2011)

OsFrontale schrieb:
			
		

> Egal
> 
> Ich will das Heft.
> Noch drei Tage, dann wird es gekauft.



Mit einem Abo hättest du es schon gestern bekommen^^

Geschrieben auf meinem Vodafone 845 mit PCGH Extreme


----------



## Enrico (28. Februar 2011)

Lotz24 schrieb:


> Mit einem Abo hättest du es schon gestern bekommen^^


Hab mich schon gewundert. Mein Heft ist noch nicht da


----------



## PCGH_Raff (28. Februar 2011)

Viele, aber nicht alle Abonnenten erhalten das Heft schon am Samstag vor dem Launchtag (Mittwoch).

Geschrieben von meiner Retro-Tastatur via Gehirn, welches 10 Finger steuert.


----------



## Enrico (28. Februar 2011)

Joar, bis jetzt kam das Heft immer samstags  Ist kein Problem, so lange das Heft kommt


----------



## BikeRider (28. Februar 2011)

OsFrontale schrieb:


> Egal
> 
> Ich will das Heft.
> Noch drei Tage, dann wird es gekauft.


 


Lotz24 schrieb:


> Mit einem Abo hättest du es schon gestern bekommen^^
> 
> Geschrieben auf meinem Vodafone 845 mit PCGH Extreme


 
Ich will aber kein Abo.
Für mich gehört ein ausgiebiges Shopping dazu.

Geschrieben an ner Desktop-Tastatur.


----------



## Overclocker06 (1. März 2011)

> Vorschau auf PCGH 04/2011: Crysis-2-Booklet, herausnehmbarer Cebit-Guide*, nervendem Aufklappwerbecover*plus Tomb Raider: Anniversary



So würde mir der Titel schon besser gefallen. 
Aber als Argument habt ihr bestimmt parat, dass durch die Crysiswerbung die Crysis (u.a.) Beilagen finanziert werden oder?


----------



## Dommerle (1. März 2011)

Als Abonnent schon längst gelesen... 


EDIT: Und natürlich vom Crysis 2 Ausklapp-Cover angeätzt, da das Teil nach dem ersten mal Heft aufschlagen schon verknickt war...  Am liebsten hätte ich das einfach weggerissen!


----------



## B00 (1. März 2011)

Dommerle schrieb:


> Als Abonnent schon längst gelesen...
> 
> 
> EDIT: Und natürlich vom Crysis 2 Ausklapp-Cover angeätzt, da das Teil nach dem ersten mal Heft aufschlagen schon verknickt war...  Am liebsten hätte ich das einfach weggerissen!


 Kann man das nicht ohne weiteres rausreißen ?


----------



## Overclocker06 (1. März 2011)

B00 schrieb:


> Kann man das nicht ohne weiteres rausreißen ?


 
Ne, dann hast du nämlich einen im Sprung schießenden Nano-Suit Kerl als normales Cover.

Aber am einfachsten gehts, indem man das Cover einfach zusammenklebt.


----------



## Pillemann5000 (1. März 2011)

@pcgh wenn eure Artikel auf eurer Internetpräsenz nich desöfteren so LG Optimus Speed: Android-Smartphone mit Tegra 2-CPU - Terminupdate - lg, smartphone, android, tegra 2 aussehen würden, würde ich bestimmt auch mal eure Zeitschrift kaufen... Aber so muss man echt Angst haben das eure Zeitschrift genau so schlimm ist. Und noch schlimmer ist das selbst bei hinweisen nichtmal verbessert wird.... 
Und kommt mir jetzt nicht damit das meine Rechtsschreibung auch nicht besser ist. 1. weis ich das schon  2.will ich nichts geschriebenens von mir verkaufen.

Mfg
Pillemann5000


----------



## suppamario74 (1. März 2011)

Scheint mal wieder eine dolle Ausgabe zu sein. (wie immer)
Bin zwar Abonnent, aber mein Heft ist noch nicht geliefert worden.
Vielleicht hat sie sich der Postbote unter 'n Nagel gerissen.
Ich warte noch ein, zwei Tage und wenn es dann immer noch nicht da ist, frage ich beim Verlag nach, ob ich vergessen wurde 
MfG


----------



## PCGH_Raff (1. März 2011)

Pillemann5000 schrieb:


> @pcgh wenn eure Artikel auf eurer Internetpräsenz nich desöfteren so LG Optimus Speed: Android-Smartphone mit Tegra 2-CPU - Terminupdate - lg, smartphone, android, tegra 2 aussehen würden, würde ich bestimmt auch mal eure Zeitschrift kaufen... Aber so muss man echt Angst haben das eure Zeitschrift genau so schlimm ist. Und noch schlimmer ist das selbst bei hinweisen nichtmal verbessert wird....
> Und kommt mir jetzt nicht damit das meine Rechtsschreibung auch nicht besser ist. 1. weis ich das schon  2.will ich nichts geschriebenens von mir verkaufen.
> 
> Mfg
> Pillemann5000



Deine Rechtschreibung ist auch nicht besser.  

Wir machen online eben, was offline nicht geht.  Ernsthaft: Im Heft gibt's mehrere Korrekturstufen, online hat die Akualität einen größeren Stellenwert. Kauf dir das Heft und mach dir ein Bild. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (2. März 2011)

Den kompletten Artikel in der PC Games Hardware 04/2011. Diese liegt ab Mittwoch, dem 2. März 2011 beim Zeitschriftenhändler Ihrer Wahl aus. Abonnenten halten ihr Exemplar bereits in den Händen. Sie haben Vorschläge und Kritik bezüglich der neuen PCGH-Ausgabe? Dann nutzen Sie den dazugehörigen Feedback-Thread im PC-Games-Hardware-Extreme-Forum.


----------

